# How to make a carp spear



## trapperman_58

I have been spearing carp for a few summers now and last year i broke my other spear i started making one and i got the everything right but i cant figure our how to make the barbs. if anyone knows how or has some advice please share it with me 
thanx
mike


----------



## weasle414

Weld on 2" pieces of steel that are the same diameter as the points so they're at a slight angle to the point. Use a grinder to sharpen one side of the barbs and the tips of the points.

I'd also recomend using a gas welder for this so it bonds solidly through. ARC would also work well, MIG might work, but also has potential to just weld the surface and might brake if it stick into a submerged stump or something like that.


----------



## neb_bo

try and find a blacksmith that knows how to make springs. have him make your barbs out of 1/8 or so spring stock, and figure out how to drill your points, and insert them. or have him make them so they will slide over the points, and then put a pin above and below. mildsteel will just flatten, and anything real thick would just rip a big hole i would think.


----------



## lunkerlander

If you didn't want to make one, I know they sell fish spears. The spears cost around $10-15 and then I use a shovel handle to attach to it.


----------

